# H110i wird nicht mehr erkannt



## Antonio (23. Juni 2017)

Hey, wie der Titel schon sagt, wollte ich mal wissen ob auch einer schon das Problem hatte,
und zwar wird meine H110i nicht mehr angezeigt bei Corsair Link und 
wenn ich in den Geräte Manager gehe wird mir Folgendes Angezeigt: 
(Unbekanntes USB-Gerät (Fehler beim Anfordern einer Gerätebeschreibung)  Geräte Status: Treiber Fehler.

Hab auch den PC mal ohne den USB Stecker von der Kühlung gestartet, da verschwindet der Fehler dann
im Geräte Manager.
Heute mittag Ging alles noch erst nach dem, ich Windows Neu gemacht habe, wird Sie nicht mehr angezeigt

Meine Hardware: 1800x, Crosshair Hero 6,  16Gb Ram von G-Skill 

Treiber sind auch auf dem Aktuellstem stand


----------



## Guffelgustav (24. Juni 2017)

Was heißt "Windows neu gemacht" ? Formatiert nehme ich an?
Ich habe zwar keine Corsair AiO, aber eine von NZXT und hatte gelegentlich das gleiche Problem.
Bei mir hat es geholfen den Treiber während des Betriebs zu löschen und mit bspw. CCleaner die Registry-Einträge zu säubern.
Danach habe ich den Treiber einfach nochmal installiert und es funktionierte. Evtl. muss man das auch mehrmals wiederholen bis er den Treiber richtig installiert.
Das ist natürlich alles aus meiner Erfahrung mit der NZXT AiO, evtl. ist es bei dir ähnlich oder eben auch nicht. Einen Versuch wäre es aber wert.

Bei mir liegt der dazugehörige Treiber auch als Datei im NZXT Ordner vor. Schau mal in deinem Corsair-Link Ordner, vllt. liegt das bei dir genauso drin und du kannst den Treiber manuell installieren.


----------

